#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB750

## Sergiogoma

Amigos do fórum, gostaria de saber se os eventos de falha causado na RB como este, ( Erro crítico, falha no login via Telnet e SSH). Causa lentidão na rede.
Obs. Todos IPs que estão tentando acessar minha rede, vem de fora.
Obrigado.

Enviado via XT1040 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ShadowRed

Vai no ip -> services e libera somente sua faixa de ip. Isso vai ajudar evitar as tentativas de login 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------

